# Still passing clear liquids after colonoscopy -- is this normal?



## Elizabethann

I did a number of searches and couldn't find anyone with this, so I hope I'm not being repetitive. My GI did a colonoscopy today to check on some blood I'd seen. I did the prep with Trilyte -- only able to finish about 3/4, but started having clear (albeit lime green colored!) "stools" last night around 9. In my past colonoscopies, I generally stopped feeling the urge to poop before bedtime, but last night I had to keep getting up to go all night long and multiple times this morning before the scope. The scope went fine -- he said I was very clean, it was painless and he removed a couple of polyps, so I'm glad it's over. But I've still been having to run to the bathroom at least every hour and still passing the clear stool. I keep thinking the urge is to pass gas, but then I realize, nope, that's not what that is!Has anyone else felt like they were still in the middle of the prep after the scope was over? How long will this last? And is it safe to eat normal food if this is still going on? Should I let my GI know?Thanks so much for any advice.


----------



## Diana63

Hello ElizabethannI am glad to hear your colonoscopy went ok.All i can say is i did not have any urgency after i had my colonoscopy,i think i would speak to your GI about it,so that hopefully they can put your mind at rest.Maybe you should just have a light diet until you speak to your GI.Hope things settle down for you.


----------



## BQ

It all depends on how irritated your system was by the prep. I was still going even after arriving at the hosp for the procedure. I also had more D later on that day and some the following day even. Unless you go days & days with just sheer liquid I would think it might just be your system upset by the prep.Glad all was well.


----------

